# medical card approved - how to find valid number



## dubinamerica (24 Jan 2011)

Hi 
I received a letter from HSE West to say that my application for medical card has been successful and it provides a reference number. I am trying to complete an application for my teenage daughter online but when I put in the reference number with either MC, or A at the end it's saying it's not valid. Any ideas what the actual valid number is ? Reference is say 1234567/MC and when I plug in 1234567A in a different section it pulls back my details.  Also, what office do you put in ? I west to my local health centre with the form, but letter was sent out my HSE West in Castlebar. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## gipimann (24 Jan 2011)

The number that you're keying in is most likely your PPSN, as they are used in the processing of medical cards.   I'm not familiar with the format of medical card reference numbers, so I'm not sure what you should be looking for.

The office you refer to is Castlebar as that's where medical cards would be processed rather than at the local health centre.


----------



## Granger (25 Jan 2011)

Medical cards numbers do usually end with a A. If your daughter is under your medical card then her  number should be the same only ending with a B. Try again only this time put B at the end of it.


----------



## dubinamerica (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys. The number on the letter isn't my PPS number so I think it's a medical card number without the letter at the end. On the next page it lists my name and the younger children and has a code beside eacg. I'm just trying to fill in the online application for my teenage daughter now as it's supposed to only take 3 weeks, but when I enter the number with A at the end it's not found. I emailed them last night but nothing back as yet. Thought it might be handier than sending in the old form I have to speed things up. I'll try again tomorrow as maybe the info hasn't been loaded up yet, as the number was just issued.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jan 2011)

As I understand it there are 2 seperate systems for processing medical card applications, the manual one (in which you fill up an application and post it) and the on-line application version. Each system does not seem to recognize the other. So if you have made the original application by snail mail, the second application to add on your daughter must also be made by the same method. 
Could this be your problem


----------



## dubinamerica (11 Feb 2011)

Hi, I sent in a query and I got a call to say that the number wasn't being recognized on the national database, so I held on for a while and have just tried this again, and leaving out any letter at the end, the application went through : )  Gonna post a separate thread to see if anyone knows what documents to send in . Thanks


----------

